# Nvidia GTS 260 or ATi Radeon HD 5770?



## shamimmirza

Please suggest me a better choice between these two cards:-
Nvidia GTS 260 or ATi Radeon HD 5770?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mx344

The 260GTX out preforms the 5770.


----------



## lubo4444

Is there a lot of difference in performance?


----------



## StrangleHold

You mean a GTX 260? Straight out performance the GTX 260. But the 5770 is a newer directX 11 card. The 5770 is slightly slower then the 4870.


----------



## shamimmirza

StrangleHold said:


> You mean a GTX 260? Straight out performance the GTX 260. But the 5770 is a newer directX 11 card. The 5770 is slightly slower then the 4870.


So, which one would be a better choice keeping in mind DirectX 11 support?


----------



## lubo4444

5770 supports DirectX 11. The GTX 260 does not support DirectX 11.


----------



## StrangleHold

Like said, the GTX 260 doesnt support DirectX 11.


----------



## shamimmirza

lubo4444 said:


> 5770 supports DirectX 11. The GTX 260 does not support DirectX 11.


But overall which one would be a best deal?


----------



## Aastii

Both will plow through any game out at the minute, however because of the DX11, I personally would go with the 5770 so you know that when a DX11 game comes out, you can utilise it (that is until the 5770 becomes outdated).

However, if you are happy playing in DX10, then I would go for the 260, because it has more power.

But, with that said, if you have a board with crossfire, go with the 5770 so you can crossfire in the future if you want; that will make it slightly outperform a 5850, which jumps all over the 260


----------



## StrangleHold

Well the 5770 is the slowest of the 4870 and GTX 260. But it depends on how much of a price difference there is.


----------



## shamimmirza

Aastii said:


> Both will plow through any game out at the minute, however because of the DX11, I personally would go with the 5770 so you know that when a DX11 game comes out, you can utilise it (that is until the 5770 becomes outdated).
> 
> However, if you are happy playing in DX10, then I would go for the 260, because it has more power.
> 
> But, with that said, if you have a board with crossfire, go with the 5770 so you can crossfire in the future if you want; that will make it slightly outperform a 5850, which jumps all over the 260


Thanks everyone for your helpful responses.
I wanna play GTA 4 without any shakes. So, will ATi 5770 capable?
According to my knowledge Nvidia GTX 260 896 MB and Sapphire Radeon Ati 5770 costs same.


----------



## mx344

Shoot if you can get the 260gtx the same price as the 5770 go for the 260, a better card, usually its about 30$ minimum more than the 5770.


My choice: nvidia 260gtx


----------



## joh06937

hd 5770 is the better of the to. dx11 games will be coming out this year and two 5770's is about a 5870 (which should "plow" through any game that comes out this year).


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

<Thread>

GTX 260, better performance, but it lacks DX11 as said, but I'd not really say that's a deciding factor when choosing GPUs, also missing "EyeFinity", but that's ATi only and it lets up run up to 3 monitors on a single card. Seriously, unless you have 3 monitors and want to run them on a single card, get the 5770, if not, GTX 260.

</Thread>


----------



## jasonwow

why not a 4890 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150438&cm_re=4890-_-14-150-438-_-Product


----------



## lubo4444

Like Aastii said i would go with the 5770 cuz of the DirectX 11.  More games will be using DirectX 11 in the future so you will better with the 5770.


----------



## linkin

5770, because of DX11, price, and fresh drivers. if you know Ati, drivers get MUCH better over time. My prediction is that we will see the 5770 outperforming the 4870 after a few (2-3) new versions of catalyst.


----------



## ultipig

I have the gtx 260. Because I have XP, I went with this versus the 5770 because XP only supports dx9.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

again i agree with the majority get the 5770 for dx 11, should'nt have a problem with the games you menioned


----------



## coldps3

5770 win price

gtx 260 win speed

nvidia better brand, lower percentage of running into problems on games compare to ati.

you choose.




dont worry about dx11 yet. did first gen of dx10 2900xt did well on dx10 games in dx10 mode? nope!


----------



## maroon1

This might help you decide

HD5770 advantage
- DX11
- Lower power consumption

GTX 260 advantage
- better performance 
- Physx support
- Better openGL support, and lower percentage of running into problems on games compare to ati


----------



## linkin

Sorry, but i've never seen Ati cards run into problems in games.

Just my personal experience. I would like to see some proof of these advantages the GTX 260 has (of course it's faster). You also forgot to mention that the 5770 is signifigantly cheaper (in Aus the GTX 260 is $80 more expensive), supports Eyefinity, runs cooler (depends on conditions) and PhysX takes a fair chunk out of performance.

Also take into account different brands and any advantages they offer, like aftermarket cooling, better warranty and support, and so on.

XFX is the only brand i'll be buying cards from now, i go through cards pretty quick and the double lifetime warranty is worth every cent, because when you sell the second owner is fully covered.


----------



## shamimmirza

So any experience of GTA 4 with 5770?
Also XFX 5770 or Sapphire 5770?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linkin

XFX for sure, better warranty. I don't have my 5770, it hasn't been shipped yet. i'm hoping to get it this week. when you get 100 posts you can send private messages, so you better get busy 

Of course i'll make it known when i get the card. most likely in the New Toy/Recently Purchased Items thread, in the off topic section.


----------



## Aastii

coldps3 said:


> 5770 win price
> 
> gtx 260 win speed
> 
> nvidia better brand, lower percentage of running into problems on games compare to ati.
> 
> you choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry about dx11 yet. did first gen of dx10 2900xt did well on dx10 games in dx10 mode? nope!



Never have I run into any issues with an ATi card. I have owned both nvidia and ATi over the years and never has a game thrown up any problems with an ATi card, or any other application for that matter.

And ofcourse when DX11 is the "norm" much like DX10 is/becoming to be now, the 5*** series will most probably be outdated or getting there, much like the first DX10 cards are now. But the DX11 games out now (Dirt2 comes to mind), the 5*** series cards have no troubles playing them very well, so at the moment, yes, the first series of DX11 cards are handling DX11 games very well.



shamimmirza said:


> So any experience of GTA 4 with 5770?
> Also XFX 5770 or Sapphire 5770?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



A 4850 will handle GTA4 on decent settings, as will a 5770. You can play GTA4 on a 3850, which is weak in comparison to the 5770

And I would go for XFX. Both are good brands of ATi cards, but the XFX warranty is the deal breaker here, because of what Linkin said


----------



## Jamin43

Aastii said:


> I personally would go with the 5770 so you know that when a DX11 game comes out, you can utilise it (that is until the 5770 becomes outdated).



Just thought I'd add - when a DX 11 game  comes out - you can still play on a DX10 or DX9 card.  The graphics will just be less detailed - but still comparable to today's games that are not DX11.

I've been playing Dirt 2 Demo download - and it looks great.  If I had a 5XXX series card - the things like water splashes will look a bit more refined and detailed - dirt from tires - 3d dimension of bricks and various other landscape items - but still looks pretty darned good on DX9 < which I think is the default for non DX11 in this particular game >

If you want some examples of the difference - you can go watch some Game Benchmark videos on youtube 
DX11 vs DX10 benchmark 

DX10 vs DX11 side by side screen shots video

Dirt 2 DX11 vs DX 9 Benchmark video


----------



## Aastii

nice one jamin, noticed nobody said that 

Most games will still look pretty nice in DX9 or 10, but just won't perform as well, or, obviously, look quite as good as DX11


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

By the time dx11 is as common as dx10 ur card will be outdated ne ways, Nvidia ftw


----------



## linkin

I doubt it.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

If they are the same price, get the GTX 260. The number of DX11 games out or being planned in the near future are very few, and you can still play them in DX10, which won't look much worse.


----------



## ganzey

you would be better off with a 4890, or a 4870x2


----------



## jasonwow

thats what i said


----------



## Jamin43

I found a good article that may answer some questions comparing the GTX260 to the 5770.  Toms Hardware recommends this GPU at the 155.00 Price point.  


> While the new Radeon HD 5770 isn't any faster than its older Radeon HD 4870 cousin (we've found that it's even slightly slower in many instances), it does have something the Radeon HD 4870 doesn't have: full DirectX 11 and Eyefinity support. Indeed, while the Radeon HD 5770 doesn't run away with any performance crowns in this category, it does look good from a longevity/value standpoint.
> 
> Perhaps more importantly, at the $155 price point there is nothing to compete against it, now that the Radeon HD 4870 is gone and the GeForce GTX 260 is suffering from rising prices.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-graphics-card,2521-5.html



Then there's this 


> Of course, there’s an X factor in play: ATI’s value-adds. *Eyefinity—the ability to run three concurrent display outputs—*is completely unique at the high-end still. It’s particularly exciting at the $159 and $129 price points being represented here.  Likewise, the ability to bitstream Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA are capabilities previously available through $200+ sound cards. Now you can get that functionality from a DirectX 11 graphics card. Both extras are compelling enough on their own to sell these cards to the folks able to exploit their benefits today. And it’s personally telling that I’ve put one card in my desktop workstation to drive a trio of monitors, and one into my HTPC, driving a 55” Samsung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second group of folks is upgrading from older graphics technology, or perhaps even building a first system. They don’t have a good point of reference, so they’re seeing Radeon HD 5770/5750, Radeon HD 4870, and GeForce GTX 260 on the shelf next to each other for the first time. Available for $145 online, and with consistently better performance than the 5770, ATI’s Radeon HD 4870 remains a good buy. But paying an extra $15 for Eyefinity, bitstreaming, and the promise of DirectX 11 should really be a no-brainer.
> 
> Full Article for ATI 5770  complete with Gaming Benchmarks compared to GTX260 and other video cards.


----------



## Compequip

ganzey said:


> you would be better off with a 4890, or a 4870x2



A 4870x2 is not even in the same ball park as a GTX260.  It's equal to the GTX295.  The 4870 or 4890 will perform on par or better than a GTX260. Bump that to all the Nvidia fans


----------



## Ethan3.14159

The problem with the 5770 and Eyefinity is that playing DX11 games on multiple screens isn't going to be the best experience. It's not the most powerful card around. I wouldn't get anything less than a 5850 for DX11.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

Compequip said:


> A 4870x2 is not even in the same ball park as a GTX260.  It's equal to the GTX295.  The 4870 or 4890 will perform on par or better than a GTX260. Bump that to all the Nvidia fans




NVIDIA:
Quadro, Tesla, Tegra, ION, 3D Multimonitor, CUDA, Physx, Drivers.

ATi:
Eyefinity, ati Stream, no drivers ... ... ... ... ... ... ...

OP choice is yours


----------



## jasonwow

dirtbikeryzz said:


> NVIDIA:
> Quadro, Tesla, Tegra, ION, 3D Multimonitor, CUDA, Physx, Drivers.
> 
> ATi:
> Eyefinity, ati Stream, no drivers ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
> 
> OP choice is yours



fan boy fight those workstation card cost thousands of dollars and physx is dumb because of what nvidia is resrticing use with ati cards


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

jasonwow said:


> fan boy fight those workstation card cost thousands of dollars and physx is dumb because of what nvidia is resrticing use with ati cards



English please?

And tell me why Nvidia would let ati use PhysX? Know what forget it, as much as I would enjoy ripping a ati fanboy apart this isn't my thread to jack.


----------



## linkin

This is NOT the place for fanboys. we are talking about price to performance, nothing else. you guys have jacked the thread, and the OP still hasn't got an answer.

The fact is, the consumer should be able to use cards from 2 different companies without issues. That isn't happening, at the fault of Nvidia. PhysX is also something i wouldn't choose a card over, nor is Eyefinity. Ati and Nvidia both have their pros and cons, but some things you have said are not true. Ati cards don't have trouble playing games.

The only reason i bought a 5770 is because only Ati has DX11 cards on the market right now.

to the OP:

Get the 5770, unless you can find the GTX 260 for the same price.

As far as i'm concerned this thread is out of control and should be closed!


----------



## ultipig

I like nVidia and ATI completely equally. Same with AMD and Intel. The only good thing that comes from "fanboy fights" are lower prices. 

Have had my GTX 260 for a while now; no lock-up, lags, or anything like that. The drivers are perfected on the GTX 260 because they are a year old.


----------



## linkin

ultipig said:


> I like nVidia and ATI completely equally. Same with AMD and Intel. The only good thing that comes from "fanboy fights" are lower prices.
> 
> Have had my GTX 260 for a while now; no lock-up, lags, or anything like that. The drivers are perfected on the GTX 260 because they are a year old.



Good point, but it also raises another point: Ati drivers have always got better, and haven't always been optimimum at launch. Some people rumour that Ati nerf their drivers until nvidia releases their next series of cards.

Can't say that it's true, but it does make sense


----------



## ultipig

linkin93 said:


> Good point, but it also raises another point: Ati drivers have always got better, and haven't always been optimimum at launch. Some people rumour that Ati nerf their drivers until nvidia releases their next series of cards.
> 
> Can't say that it's true, but it does make sense



I wouldn't blame ati or complain if that were true. It makes sense, like you said. 



*whistle* Waiting for Fermi!


----------



## 87dtna

The CCC 9.12 drivers for windows 7 are WAY better than last time I used ATI which was 9.9.

That said, I would still go for the gtx260.  DX11 is no big deal, and won't be for atleast a year.  By then, 5870's will be cheaper than gtx260's are now.

Nvidia FTW!


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> The CCC 9.12 drivers for windows 7 are WAY better than last time I used ATI which was 9.9.
> 
> That said, I would still go for the gtx260.  DX11 is no big deal, and won't be for atleast a year.  By then, 5870's will be cheaper than gtx260's are now.
> 
> Nvidia FTW!



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_DirectX_11_support

3 Games already released/updates with Dx11 support... The rest are said to be launched in march or in Q1 2010, or sometime in 2010.


----------



## 87dtna

linkin93 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_DirectX_11_support
> 
> 3 Games already released/updates with Dx11 support... The rest are said to be launched in march or in Q1 2010, or sometime in 2010.



I said DX11 is no big deal, I didn't say it wasn't being used.  Playing those games with DX10 you would almost never know the difference.

I cannot tell the difference between DX9 and DX10 with COD WAW anyway.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

linkin93 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_DirectX_11_support
> 
> 3 Games already released/updates with Dx11 support... The rest are said to be launched in march or in Q1 2010, or sometime in 2010.


Sorry, but only 3 games, and a few planned games isn't enough to buy a card that has worse performance for the same price. Besides, the GTX 260 will still run those DX 11 games in DX 10.


----------



## 87dtna

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Besides, the GTX 260 will still run those DX 11 games in DX 10.



Exactly, and as I was just explaining you probably cannot even tell the difference in DX10 and DX11.


----------



## Jamin43

87dtna said:


> Exactly, and as I was just explaining you probably cannot even tell the difference in DX10 and DX11.



From the benchmarks - you can tell a difference if you are looking.  Not sure that it's worth losing performance - if that's your main goal.  I find the 3 monitor setup interesting on one video card.  I've got a 3rd monitor I could dig up and hook onto my PC.  

For me - it would be a tough choice - but I can see pure gamers going for the 260.  I'm satisfied with my 9800 GTX+ right now - so I can wait til the price of 5850's get cut in half before I have to buy again


----------



## linkin

Actually most of thsoe DX11 games use DX9.0c and DX11 only. DiRT 2 for example. You said Dx11 won't be used for another year. it's already being used. you lose


----------



## 87dtna

linkin93 said:


> Actually most of thsoe DX11 games use DX9.0c and DX11 only. DiRT 2 for example. You said Dx11 won't be used for another year. it's already being used. you lose



OMG, read kid

I NEVER EVER EVER said it wasn't being used.


----------



## newgunner

As a new voice to this topic that isn't harping on ati vs nvidia i would choose the 5770 because of it's price and dx11 support and eyefinity. 

It's not hard to imagine people having 3 monitors, well non LCD at least. In fact where i live the twin cities of MN, people are basically giving away those old CRT monitors for free these days. With that scenario i wouldn't mind running 2 17" CRT monitors with my 19" LCD.


----------



## NCspecV81

mx344 said:


> The 260GTX out preforms the 5770.



o.0... given certain restrictions where bit rate may not become bottlenecked I really don't think the gtx260 stands a chance. The 128bit 5770 does end up eating itself alive once you go high res or high filtering.


----------



## ultipig

linkin93 said:


> Actually most of thsoe DX11 games use DX9.0c and DX11 only. DiRT 2 for example. You said Dx11 won't be used for another year. it's already being used. you lose



It disappoints me to see that games will be only dx9 and 11. I wish Windows XP would be thrown out (despite the fact that that's what I'm running right now) to make room for the newer operating systems. Unfortunately too many systems now-a-days are using XP.

One with a dx10 supported card would be forced to use dx9 when the game was really designed to be run utilizing dx11.


----------



## shamimmirza

Thanks everyone for posting useful information.
So, finally I have decided to buy HD 5770. Could you please suggest me which one would be better.
XFX or Sapphire ???

Regards,


----------



## mx344

NCspecV81 said:


> o.0... given certain restrictions where bit rate may not become bottlenecked I really don't think the gtx260 stands a chance. The 128bit 5770 does end up eating itself alive once you go high res or high filtering.



Are you kidding me dude, th 260 is quite a bit better than the 5770. Look it up.


----------



## shamimmirza

mx344 said:


> Are you kidding me dude, th 260 is quite a bit better than the 5770. Look it up.


5770 fits well in my price range and also DX 11 support attracts me :good:

Please tell the difference between XFX and Sapphire?


----------



## mx344

Personally i would go Shappire for ATI.

Then for Nvidia i go XFX.


----------



## linkin

Only get sapphire if you're getting the Vapor-X edition, otherwise the XFX is better because of the warranty/support.


----------



## 87dtna

shamimmirza said:


> 5770 fits well in my price range and also DX 11 support attracts me :good:
> 
> Please tell the difference between XFX and Sapphire?



They are about the same price   Gtx260 is like $20 more maybe.  Find a used one anyway, they go for like $150 or so.

DX11 is a gimmick, just like the 32nm I5 600 series being the same price as the 750 when the 750 will out perform it in just about everything.  But people will buy the 600 series because of 32nm...gimmick.

EVGA is the best brand for Nvidia hands down no question about it, and sapphire is one of the best ATI.


----------



## ultipig

87dtna said:


> EVGA is the best brand for Nvidia hands down no question about it, and sapphire is one of the best ATI.



Agreed.


----------



## Orbitron

I'd go XFX for the 5770. Double lifetime warranty FTW.


----------



## Shane

Orbitron said:


> I'd go XFX for the 5770. Double lifetime warranty FTW.



+1

Their support is good too


----------



## linkin

+2, they are really helpful. got my 4850 in RMA right now.


----------



## fastdude

+3, IMO, ATI are more reliable, even if clock for clock, usually slower than nVidia


----------



## Gooberman

almost 6 month bump? not cool lol


----------



## danthrax

5770


----------



## linkin

yay for necrothreads...


----------



## frown888

If i get the 5770, will i be able to play games like, arma 2, gta IV, Cod, flight simulator x, etc on the highest settings and get smooth gameplay?
My pc specs are:
-Intel core 2 duo(2.93GHZ)
-4GB DDR2 RAM
-Windows 7 professional 64-bit

I dont want to have to pay over $250 for a 1GB card, but i want one that can handle games on high or max settings without any lagging. I have 512mb Radeon HD4350 at the moment and graphics intense games like farcry 2 etc, it is playable but not smooth with quite a bit of lag, and when i play flight simulator x, when smoke appears, the fps slow right down until the smoke has gone away. Will this card fix these problems?
Thanks


----------



## linkin

Depends on the resolution... gta4 and flight sim x are very CPU intensive... my 4ghz dualcore is still a bottleneck.


----------



## Aastii

frown888 said:


> If i get the 5770, will i be able to play games like, arma 2, gta IV, Cod, flight simulator x, etc on the highest settings and get smooth gameplay?
> My pc specs are:
> -Intel core 2 duo(2.93GHZ)
> -4GB DDR2 RAM
> -Windows 7 professional 64-bit
> 
> I dont want to have to pay over $250 for a 1GB card, but i want one that can handle games on high or max settings without any lagging. I have 512mb Radeon HD4350 at the moment and graphics intense games like farcry 2 etc, it is playable but not smooth with quite a bit of lag, and when i play flight simulator x, when smoke appears, the fps slow right down until the smoke has gone away. Will this card fix these problems?
> Thanks



video memory means nothing unless you are at high resolutions. A video card will help a hell of alot, especially if you upgrade from a 4350 to 5770, the performance increase will be huge. However, you will be bottlenecked by your CPU, a dual core, especially a sub 3GHz dual core, will not be quick enough to keep up with the card, so you won't get the full performance. Also, games like FSX rely heavily on your porcessor, so even with a better graphics card, your CPU will still be holding you back


----------



## Intel_man

linkin said:


> Depends on the resolution... gta4 and flight sim x are very CPU intensive... my 4ghz dualcore is still a bottleneck.


My i7 lags on FSX when everything is maxed out (including all the vehicles, boats and commercial airliner traffic) let alone your wolfdale.


----------



## frown888

Thanks for your replies, but will it make the gameplay smoother so there is hardly any lag, because at the moment, i play games like ship simulator and farcry, and it is not smooth at all, probably like 10-15fps? Will bumping up from a 512mb to a 1gb make a drastic difference? I can always overclock my cpu to make it over 3GHz right???
Thanks


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> video memory means nothing



Unless hes wanting to play GTA IV


----------



## frown888

I dont really plan to play gta IV, i already have it on xbox haha


----------



## mmm1994

gtx260 are more powerfull


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Unless hes wanting to play GTA IV



lol nah even then a 512mb card will eat it up so long as it isn't a heap o' crap


----------



## 87dtna

mmm1994 said:


> gtx260 are more powerfull



Yes slightly stronger....but a 5770 comsumes less power, makes less heat, only takes one 6 pin power connector, and is a much smaller card for tight cases.  Oh and of course has DX11.  There's more pro's to the 5770 over a gtx260 at this point in time.  I would personally still use a gtx260 because I'm not much of an ATI fan, but the 5770 is a decent card for it's size and energy consumption.


----------



## Okedokey

Please post full system specs including PSU, mobo, resolution you play games at etc.

It will depend on these things, as according to Tom's hardware gpu 2010 charts, the sum of all tests FPS, the 5770 is actually quicker, primarily due to AA ability of ATi cards.  I would suggest the 5770 is a better buy however.


----------



## 87dtna

Tom's hardware chart is a joke.

My gtx260 could handle AA and AF better than my 5770 could.  I was shocked at the FPS drop with 8x/8x on the 5770.  16x/16x was not even playable with 1080p.


----------

